# Schwinn build sheet found



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 8, 2014)

got my BC project bike today. heard something sliding around in the masst tube.. unfortunately it wouldn't come out in one piece. couldn't get past the first bar weld.. Has paint Chip on back!
Taaaadaaaaaa


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 8, 2014)

That's way cool, now to build it back that way...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 8, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> That's way cool, now to build it back that way...




I should have bought those rims on ebay.... Dammit..blue enamel too


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 8, 2014)

Everyone will be checking their prewar Schwinns when they get home from work.  Others should post if they find one.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Jan 8, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> Everyone will be checking their prewar Schwinns when they get home from work.  Others should post if they find one.




I know right?
I bet that's only on the special orders though..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 8, 2014)

Coaster Brake said:


> I know right?
> I bet that's only on the special orders though..




Pretty much need everything on the sheet... What's a #2 stem?


----------



## 37schwinn (Jan 8, 2014)

*No. 2 Extension stem*

They came in different sizes. I'll post a full pic from the catalog when I get home from work. Late night!! 

Obviously it's not the Torrington Bevelock "art deco" stem I have here on top of the catalog, it's off to the right and is basically a motorbike stem like the one on my ladies bike below.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 8, 2014)

*so does this mean???*

so does this give us a clue into what dealers could do with schwinn bikes.....custom built schwinn bikes to suite anyones budget?? or maybe these sheets were used for special ordered bikes?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 8, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> so does this give us a clue into what dealers could do with schwinn bikes.....custom built schwinn bikes to suite anyones budget?? or maybe these sheets were used for special ordered bikes?




Well apparently Tim just pulled two out of his Hudsons....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 8, 2014)

*woe.....*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Well apparently Tim just pulled two out of his Hudsons....



i wonder how many more will show up?


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll pull something out for you Jason.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2014)

My dad found this set of paint chips in the seat tube of his '47 Fat Bar. V/r Shawn


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 9, 2014)

Tim.....Hudson's..?  I used to be heavy into Hudson cars.  Is that what we are talking about?  

Mike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 9, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Tim.....Hudson's..?  I used to be heavy into Hudson cars.  Is that what we are talking about?
> 
> Mike




no.. Hudson department stores in Detroit ....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 9, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> I'll pull something out for you Jason.




You big tease you....


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 9, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Tim.....Hudson's..?  I used to be heavy into Hudson cars.  Is that what we are talking about?
> 
> Mike




Schwinn bikes built for Hudson department store.  

I was giving Jason crap. I have no build sheets. I checked both bikes.  

They must only come in base model junk bikes worth nothing but scrap.  Schwinns little prank.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 9, 2014)

I found a build sheet in the head-tube of a Schwinn Superior lightweight once... 38-39 vintage. Can't seem to find my pic/scan of it though.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 10, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> Schwinn bikes built for Hudson department store.
> 
> I was giving Jason crap. I have no build sheets. I checked both bikes.
> 
> They must only come in base model junk bikes worth nothing but scrap.  Schwinns little prank.




Jezzzz.... Not everyone can afford super deluxe autocycles to hang from the rafters.... And least I  RIDE my base model junk!..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been trying to find out more about the product codes and can't find anything.  For example light #1376 on this sheet. . Does anyone have schwinn lit with product assembly codes? Thank you 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 9, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I've been trying to find out more about the product codes and can't find anything.  For example light #1376 on this sheet. . Does anyone have schwinn lit with product assembly codes? Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk








www.greenephantom.com/books_and_catalogs


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 9, 2014)

Tim is busy nursing the baby, his milk just came in.


----------

